# Speed Loading Ambulance Restock system



## panterany666 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking to set up a speed loading system to restock the ambulance in my department, and  I am looking for feedback/pictures from anyone who uses this system. Some of the questions I have are:
1. How thick are the plastic bags you use to seal the packs.
2. How many packs do you have?
3. What's in each pack?
4. How long is the heat sealer you have?
5. What are the different size boxes (plastic or corrugated boxes) you use for the packs.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 11, 2017)

It's not the bags, it's the people stocking them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2017)

We just use generic heat shrink wrap. It is fairly thin however it is a complete pain in the *** to rip open while on a call. We have a bleeding control pack, soft suction pack, 2 different syringe packs, IM needle pack, EtCO2 pack, and a misc pack (bite block, tongue depressors, triangle bandage, iodine, etc). 

Usually the first part of my day is opening the plastic up so that it makes my life easier and not have to worry about trying to open them while on a call.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd be curious to see what's actually in each pack. It could make like easier at my service.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jul 13, 2017)

I've worked with this system. It's great from a compliance stand point, and truck check outs are a breeze. Beyond that, the best I can say is "eh, it works". 

The company I worked for that did it took the state mandated equipment minimums, separated all the items into categories and made separate bags for each category. When you checked out a truck, you looked for A1, A2,A3 bags(sealed), B1,B2 sealed and so on. Then, there was a working cabinet that had a few of everything so you didn't have to break the seal every time you needed a whatever. Every truck was more or less inspection ready at all times and check outs were quick and painless. Beyond that, the bags themselves were a pain to deal with and the guy in charge of making them was never around to do it; so when you did use one, it could be a few days(weeks) before you got it replaced.


----------



## agregularguy (Jul 13, 2017)

I currently work in this type of system. Walk into logistics in the morning, you sign out a box with your narcs, then a separate box with your RSI kit, radios, phone, paperwork etc. In the truck, you have boxes sealed with plastic wrap labeled A1-5, B1-5, C1-5 etc. Makes it quick and easy to check your truck when you get in. End of shift, whatever boxes you broke the seal on you brought back to logistics and swapped out with a sealed box, and returned the new one to your truck. There's a person in logistics 24/7 so you can always resupply there if need be during middle of shift.


----------

